# Uk to rhodes - so many answers needed



## Sunshine15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi
Me and my husband are desperate to move from the Uk to Rhodes, we are sick of the rat race here and so want our daughters to have a brighter future, we just dont know where to start! 
We have 3 daughters 6, 4 and 2, one of our main concerns is there education? Is there any english schools?
My husband has his own business here in the Uk (building contractors) He is a fantastic brick layer has all his qualifications as well as plastering, joinery etc. Is they an employment gap in rhodes for english builders?? 
We have money to support us till we find jobs and would be looking at moving to the lardos area. 
Any advice please
Thank you in advance


----------



## Sunshine15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you, the site is fantastic.
Been reading a lot of the forums today, there is a lot of mixed feelings about moving to rhodes. What would your advice be to a young family like us?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

I cannot advise you about this .All I will say , you must have seen the news about the money situation in Greece.
Work on Rhodes is hard to sustain. In the past year in our village 7 families have had to return to the uk due to lack of work.Even Greeks are having a tough time.
Education here on Rhodes is very expensive.Children even in remote villages have to travel to Rhodes town for classes once they are in higher education.
Your children must speak Greek in class.
In order to make your way here you need Greek.
We are lucky. Before retiring here , we came on holidays for over 20 years.
So for us the move was easy


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunshine15 said:


> Hi
> Me and my husband are desperate to move from the Uk to Rhodes, we are sick of the rat race here and so want our daughters to have a brighter future, we just dont know where to start!
> We have 3 daughters 6, 4 and 2, one of our main concerns is there education? Is there any english schools?
> My husband has his own business here in the Uk (building contractors) He is a fantastic brick layer has all his qualifications as well as plastering, joinery etc. Is they an employment gap in rhodes for english builders??
> ...


Hi, there are private schools in Rhodes, but like anywhere they can be expensive. That said the ages of your childern only one of them (the eldest) would start primary school. At that age , they would fit right in, language might be a problem to start with, but all the children will be in the same boat as they to will just be starting. My two boys started in prmiary school and within weeks they were conversing fine with the other children. Finding work is difficult, but you never know, if you are prepared to try anything and ride your luck a bit you might find something, but i would plan on having sufficient funds to last for at least a year. Good luck


----------



## Sunshine15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for your response. 
You have gave us a little bit of hope! At the moment everything seems so negative towards Rhodes, which I do understand. 
Me and my husbands dream is to relocate to Rhodes, but obviously our biggest concern is our daughters - Education, language barriers etc etc, but we so want them to have a better life than they will ever get here in the Uk.
Also getting work! We have got money to see us through for 12 months like you advised.
How long have you been in rhodes? How much are the private schools? Where in rhodes do you live?
Look forward to your reply xx


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Fees at school start @ 5000 € for kindergarden


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

Sunshine15 said:


> Thank you so much for your response.
> You have gave us a little bit of hope! At the moment everything seems so negative towards Rhodes, which I do understand.
> Me and my husbands dream is to relocate to Rhodes, but obviously our biggest concern is our daughters - Education, language barriers etc etc, but we so want them to have a better life than they will ever get here in the Uk.
> Also getting work! We have got money to see us through for 12 months like you advised.
> ...


HI we are moving to Rhodes next year, we are fairly fortunate in that we already have property and a small business there so we are just waiting to tie up a few loose ends here in the UK before we go. My two boys were both at primary school (ages 5 and 6) and trust me they are probably less of a worry than you would think. They have the ability to absorb the language and mix with the other children. The way things are workwise, you might need to reach beyond 12 months in terms of supporting yourselves. Rather than quitting the UK altogether why dont you just try living there for a year, or until you are certain it is where you want to be. If you have time before you leave you might consider giving your children Greek lessons here in the UK before they start school life in Greece. Private schools are expensive, as they are anywhere. But using local primary schools ...will help your kids to mix better with the people kids from the village/town you choose to live in and will also give you the opportunity to socialise with other parents etc. All the best


----------

